# box joint problems on craftsman 16"jig



## pstevenson83 (Sep 23, 2009)

hello all,

I'm new to woodworking and i'm having problems cutting box joints with the smaller of the two box templates that come with the sears 16" box/dovetail jig. The spaces are too small (or the pins to big, either way) i'm using a porter cable router and the bushings i have in there are the same size (if not very close) to the .40 bushings it says to use in the directions. my .40 bushings i had on the craftsman router got bent somehow. I got fed up with craftsman and went to the local woodraft store where they outfitted me with portercable bushings for my pc router that "were the same" as the craftsman ones. what could be the problem? i can give you more specifics on the busings i'm using tomorrow. i'm also using a 1/4" striaght bit. a 1/4 inch straight bit is a 1/4" straight bit, right? i'm not sure if it's the one that came withe the jig. thanks much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Using the jig for a 1/4" box joints is a pain,,why not get a jig that will do the job in a heart beat,,,
OP sales a 1/4" box joint jig that makes the job very easy.
see video on the box joint,see links below..

The jig is only 22.oo dollars and will put most jigs to shame,plus your box joints will always come out just right every time...

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

You may say I have a jig that will do the job, I would say I don't think so..

========




pstevenson83 said:


> hello all,
> 
> I'm new to woodworking and i'm having problems cutting box joints with the smaller of the two box templates that come with the sears 16" box/dovetail jig. The spaces are too small (or the pins to big, either way) i'm using a porter cable router and the bushings i have in there are the same size (if not very close) to the .40 bushings it says to use in the directions. my .40 bushings i had on the craftsman router got bent somehow. I got fed up with craftsman and went to the local woodraft store where they outfitted me with portercable bushings for my pc router that "were the same" as the craftsman ones. what could be the problem? i can give you more specifics on the busings i'm using tomorrow. i'm also using a 1/4" striaght bit. a 1/4 inch straight bit is a 1/4" straight bit, right? i'm not sure if it's the one that came withe the jig. thanks much.


----------



## pstevenson83 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks. i'm such a dumby. it's a 9/32 jig and i was using a 1/4 even though that's what the directions make it look like you need to do. (9/32 in the fine print so people are more inclined to buy there jig because they think it comes with all the necessary bits at first glance -NOT TRUE!!! ) . I bought a 9.32 today at the hardware store and it worked like a charm. now if i could only get this cedar to stop chipping.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Paul! Welcome to the Router Forum. !st issue, I would guess that you are one in a million that has made that mistake, You are most certainly not a dummy!!! We think that anyone that seeks help is very smart. Thats not to say that we know it all, but with a great many people watching, you stand a great choice of finding one who has had the same problem, and can help you, or someone who is old enough to know a great deal. Glad you are here, and i suggest that you will be able to exchange post mush better if you give your name, but also a location. That gives old folks like me the tools we need to find you again. Thanks. Howard.


----------



## pstevenson83 (Sep 23, 2009)

just back to the forum. Thanks for making me feel so welcome  I will fill at the profile and ask away if need be. thanks again.


----------

